# how to remove TIVO s voice for menues



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

It seems that when ever I use the remote for navigating the TV speaks out the menu heading and is quite loud, very annoying. 
I seem to not find a pot where to turn off the voice over for remote selection and menu items on the screen. 

How can I remove this annoying feature?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

OK Finally I figured it out. 
Press the "yellow A" and hold it, the "screen reader" will turn on or Off. 
Stupid function. what ever is displayed on the screen is read out loud by TIVO.
The only reason for such a function is if you are blind and cant see the screen, then my question is, why program your TIVO if you are blind?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> OK Finally I figured it out.
> Press the "yellow A" and hold it, the "screen reader" will turn on or Off.
> Stupid function. what ever is displayed on the screen is read out loud by TIVO.
> The only reason for such a function is if you are blind and cant see the screen, then my question is, why program your TIVO if you are blind?


Visually impaired people shouldn’t be allowed to use TiVo because you are inconvenienced by holding the A button too long. Got it.


----------

